# North Georgia Traditional Archery Club - April 3-D Shoot



## dutchman (Mar 27, 2017)

Monthly 3-D Traditional Archery Shoot
20 targets set in the woods in such a way as to provide shooters with the challenge of their lives. There will be multiple opportunities to lose arrows under the leaf litter, send arrows into a low trajectory orbit with no hope of re-entry, and to break arrows by bouncing them off of trees and rocks. We'll have to look for the rocks, but we're sure we can find some.You'll also damage the fletching on multiple arrows on the course we have planned for you.

If you believe all of that, then you've fallen for an early April Fool's Day joke. Sorry, I couldn't help myself. It's gonna be a normal course, for us at least, so don't worry too much. You'll have fun if you come. Trust me on that.

Shoot Fees
Members - $5.00 each
Non-members - $10.00 each
Family discount for members - $15.00 for a family of three or more
Family discount for non-members - $25.00 for a family of three or more.
First time shooters at our club - Free

Lunch will be available for a $5 per person donation to help offset the cost of the groceries.

Our shoot hosts for this shoot are Todd and Michelle Cook.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 1, 2017)

We are ready for tomorrow. Come on out and shoot with us. The forecast is for great weather.


----------

